# Grzegorz Fitelberg - Song of the Falcon op. 18



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is little gem of early XXth century orchestral music that I would like to share.

It's unique, because it's virtually only one work by this composer that you can hear. Until current year there was no CD dedicated solely to his music, and even this one is hardly accessible. This symphonic poem was recorded, I don't know, two or three times in history.

It's wonderful though, a masterful composition, expecially instrumentation and sense of colour are incredible. For anyone who loves sophisciated musical paintings and post-romantic symphonic music it's a must-hear.

Luckily someone uploaded it on YouTube. Enjoy:


----------

